
Can we save the rhino from poachers with a 3D printer? - edward
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/may/24/artificial-3d-printed-fake-rhino-horn-poaching
======
abandonliberty
It's odd to me that they don't consider flooding the market so that consumers
cannot know if they're getting real horn or not.

Or even artificial tainted poisonous horn.

I wonder how resistant the black market horn trade is to this type of
manipulation.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> Or even artificial tainted poisonous horn.

This is being done.

[http://www.pri.org/stories/2015-03-22/poisoning-rhino-
horns-...](http://www.pri.org/stories/2015-03-22/poisoning-rhino-horns-doesnt-
hurt-rhinos-it-may-keep-poachers-away)

------
pavel_lishin
I'd wager that the people who buy rhino horn wouldn't be satisfied with a lab-
grown alternative.

------
RobertKerans
Betteridges law in action, with an exciting advert for Pembient!

